# Holster that will work with a light



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi guys! 

does anyone know off hand where is at all, i can get a holster for a px4 subcompact with a tac light? i dont know if they make them or not, but i would feel better with my tack light on the gun at all time's

thanks for the time 


DEREK


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I assume you're looking for a concealment holster, since the gun is a subcompact. Try Ken Null at http://www.klnullholsters.com/. His stuff is mainly custom and therefore not inexpensive, but of excellent quality.


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I assume you're looking for a concealment holster, since the gun is a subcompact. Try Ken Null at http://www.klnullholsters.com/. His stuff is mainly custom and therefore not inexpensive, but of excellent quality.


Yep for concealment.. and thank you for the link.

DEREK.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

Check out Raven Concealment, the guy's name is Mike he is great. He will custom make you a holster for any gun. I have their IWB for my XD40SC, excellent customer service, and every part of the holster is 100% U.S.A made.


----------



## bigblock10 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky7 said:


> Check out Raven Concealment, the guy's name is Mike he is great. He will custom make you a holster for any gun. I have their IWB for my XD40SC, excellent customer service, and every part of the holster is 100% U.S.A made.


O I like the look of that.. how is it on bare skin? or would you tuck a shirt with it ?

thanks

DEREK


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> I assume you're looking for a concealment holster, since the gun is a subcompact. Try Ken Null at http://www.klnullholsters.com/. His stuff is mainly custom and therefore not inexpensive, but of excellent quality.


I bought a Ken Null holster (Vampire) for my SP101 and Mike is right they are excellent quality plus horsehide is a perfect material. You may want to go a step further and get a belt as well.

Another good source is Simply Rugged. His holsters are functional, well made and much less costly.


----------

